#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Gyan Vihar University Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Placements, Fee Structure, Branches

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Gyan Vihar is the logical outcome of a great dream, meticulous research and development. The foundation stone of Gyan Vihar was laid down in the month of Basant when fresh and bright leaves sprout on trees as nature seems to be reborn, on 19th February 1994 by the great academician and thinker Acharya Shri Purushottam Uttam.

*Branches & Intake :* 
B.Tech Computer Science  120B.Tech E & C 180B.Tech I T  60B.Tech Mechanical 180B.Tech Electrical 120B.Tech Civil  60B.Tech Automobile  60*Fee Structure :* INR 45,000

Placements


1
Appsys Informatics Pvt. Ltd
2

2
AVISSOL
6

3
BKT
15

4
BOSCH Ltd
3

5
Deutsche Bank
4

6
E-Cluerx
4

7
Genpact
10

8
GETIT Info Services (P) Ltd
5

9
GRP Power Solution P Ltd
16

10
GUJARAT LIQUI PHARMACAPS
5

11
IBM Business Process Pvt. Ltd
8

12
ICD
13

13
India Mart
7

14
Indian Army
1

15
Krishna Maruti Limited
8

16
L&T
4

17
Madeleine Software Technologies Ltd
10

18
Maverick Business Solutions
1

19
Meteorit
41

20
Mind & Tech Software Venture
37

21
Q A Infotech
5

22
Renault Nissan
6

23
SMS Networks pvt. Ltd(160 by SMS)
2

24
Super Religare Lab Ltd
4

25
TCS
30

26
Tech Mahindra
20

27
Vijay Foods P Ltd
10

28
Virgosys
3

29
Wipro
9

30
Wipro Tech
12

31
Wizard Biotech
12

32
yebhi.com
5

*Total*
*32*
*318*




*
Campus Facilities

Library :

*Libraries are the hub of academic life on the campus. The Libraries are well stacked with text books, technical journals, periodicals, and reference material for advanced research and development work. SGVU houses a Central Library which is at par with International Standards and a separate library in each school to provide an easy access to a large database of reading resources to its students and staff with various academic pursuits. 

*Hostel Facilities
*
Suresh Gyan Vihar University has its own; high quality modern hostels, with round the clock security pleasant surroundings and mess facilities. The University campus has separate hostel facilities for boys and girls with hostel warden in each hostel to supervise day to day management. The hostel is quite spacious and comfortable with well furnished, self-contained and fully maintained rooms. All the rooms have been designed to provide adequate moving space and ample air and light. All the rooms come with basic amenities like bed, table, chair, small cupboard and electrical fittings. A recreation hall with facilities for indoor games like chess, carom encourages students to make good use of their leisure time. One L.C.D TV per block is also provided.

*Key Features:*
Separate Hostel for both Boys and Girls.24 hours Security.Wi-Fi Enabled Campus.Power Backup.Free Gymnasium Facility.Banking Facility of ATM counter.Yoga Classes.Indoor and Outdoor Games facility.Free Computer Lab Facility.Hygienic Mess Services on complementary    basis.Two wheelers may be allowed for hostel residents after approval from authorities.*Queries are Welcome !!!!*








  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions Direct Admisison in Gyan Vihar University Jaipur RCIT Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilites K.N. Modi University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

